# Cage cleaning tips



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey all,
I need some cage cleaning tips. How to keep smell down and how to get into a better routine.

I use aspen shavings because it seems to work the best right now. Have wanted to switch to fleece but don't know how they works and I'm worries they'll just destroy it all.
I have 2 double critter nations. 
Help lol. 
Thank you in advance 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

How many rats do you have in each cage? And what is your current cleaning routine e.g. how often do you clean/what do you clean with, etc. ? 

Aspen is much better than most other substrates for odor control. I wouldn't switch to fleece unless you're okay with doing laundry every few days, among other reasons. 

Also diet can effect how the rats and their waste smells, including any treat foods you give.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Well I have them split into 4 so it's more like 4 cages insides of 2. I have two in one two in another than 3 and 3 in another. Sorry it that doesn't make sense haha. I'm cleaning each cage jist about a couples times a week and trying to spot clean when I notice it. Also trying to get them litter trained but it's a progress haha. I'm thinking maybe doing 2 cages at a time instead of all at once might help. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you so much coffeebean!

I really just had plastic hides in their cages with them and plastic toys. I think I should take your advice and do the cleanings different like that. I also will change out hammocks more often as I gotta buy new ones anyhow. I'm gonna start wiping down their plastic stuff more cause I usually just wash them whenever they seems to be smelly. 

You are a bunch of help and I totally appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Sure thing! Wiping things down and some spot cleaning throughout the week is certainly a great way to keep the cage freshened up without making the rats feel insecure.  If their plastics start feeling kinda sticky it's certainly okay to give them a wash, mine don't seem to mind if I wash their furniture so long as I don't do a full change out with their bedding and everything all at once.


----------



## desdisques (Apr 16, 2018)

My boys love to pee where they sleep. I have to clean their space-pod everyday or it would be full of dried urine (I started keeping bedding in it too and that has helped a lot.) Same goes for the igloo and any boxes, they just love to pee in and on those. I try to alternate bedding change days and cleaning the accessories. I will do them on different days. I think this helps with them not over-marking bc things are too clean. 

I use yesterday's news and it has been great for odor control. I would not use fleece if you already have odor issues. I tried fleece and the cage stunk in one day.

I would highly recommend litter training, its going to be nicer for you in the long run. My boys will even run inside the cage during free range time to poop in their pooping corner. I call it a pooping corner because sometimes they don't make it in the litter tray but just the general area of it. It took no effort to train them with the litter tray. I just put it in the the corner and every day put some stray poops in there. They figured it out really quickly.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

desdisques said:


> My boys love to pee where they sleep. I have to clean their space-pod everyday or it would be full of dried urine (I started keeping bedding in it too and that has helped a lot.)


I drill a 1/4" hole in the bottom of the Space Pod/Sputnik for drainage.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

CoffeeBean I just want to come back here to thank you! It has worked great & I am absoulty loving the water & Vinegar mixture to clean with


----------

